# What is this contraption!?



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

A mate from work found this while cleaning out his dads garage - his dad isn't a fisherman. has a line cutter and what looks like something if someone really upsets you - maybe a fish stunner? It has the brand AQu Gear on it.

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

It looks like one of those car safety knifes which can cut seatbelts, break windows etc.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, not sure about the breaker part, think it is for defence against pirates. It is for sale - an excellent defence tool - forget shark shield lol


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

maybe its one of those knives that goes in inflatable life rafts? designed so you can't accidentally put a hole in the life raft?


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a similar one (though not folding) as my second knife when diving, the hook blade is good on nets and tangled rope when underwater.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Bum scratcher.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

I think its for vehicle emergency's as posted above.. window smasher and seatbelt cutter.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Like this life hammer for cutting seatbelts and breaking glass


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

fishcq said:


> Like this life hammer for cutting seatbelts and breaking glass


That's a ball sctratcher.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

fishcq said:


> I think its for vehicle emergency's as posted above.. window smasher and seatbelt cutter.


...when not being used to humanely dispatch toothy fishies


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

times whatever we're up to on the life hammer safety gizmo, as seen on the mythbusters a couple of years ago. specifically for breaking glass in a submerged car for the person who wants to prepared for every circumstance...

cheers

John


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

lewis wants one I'm sure.........


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Its a whatchyamacaallit :lol: used for whateveryawant :lol:


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Marineside,

No it's a thingamgig!

Jim


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Yep oneathemto :lol:



JimH said:


> Marineside,
> 
> No it's a thingamgig!
> 
> Jim


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting looking tool, has the normal net/line cutter then what looks like a shackle spanner [teardrop shaped hole] The blunted end no idea, diving/sailing related tool.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Send it to the collectors (ABC TV 1). They'll know.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

It is a Car Safety Hammer, comes in different styles and names. The End.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

heh. i thought we established that on the first page..


----------



## jindydiver (Dec 13, 2011)

http://ec-promos.com/pro/v1b/v2t1c/safe ... d_458.html



> Manufacturer: SHANTOU KAMKAI MANUFACTORY LTD
> 
> Useful assistant tool
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

